# This is my story and I'm sticking to it



## TGAinCMH (10 mo ago)

Link to my video on YouTube

A few months ago I discovered that my 2-year-old grandson likes trains -- a lot. He would sit in my lap and watch endless videos of trains on YouTube. On one of these occasions it suddenly dawned on me that I own a train set that I rarely take out of storage; usually every few years around Christmas.

But, I decided I needed to up my game if I was going to compete with the videos we were watching on YouTube. A little back-of-the-napkin math told me that some of these people had spent well in excess of $10k - $15k on their setups, between engines, rolling stock, track, and accessories. A simple "around the tree" oval wasn't going to cut it.

Since I didn't have $10k burning a hole in my pocket, I camped out on eBay for several weeks, sniping auction after auction for used track, accessories, and buildings (if anyone is interested, I can share all the brilliant things I learned about how to buy -- and how not to buy -- on eBay).

Despite it being mid-Spring, I opted to go for the "Christmas Village" theme as the most accessible and most re-usable -- and most interesting to a 2 year old. Also since I have the artistic talent of a brick, a hyper-realistic layout just isn't in the cards for me.

I took over a corner of our living room, and crammed as much as I could in a 14' x 8' area. You'll see I have an obstacle that I have to plan around in the form of a grand piano. A somewhat ad-hoc homemade trestle set added the coup de grace. You may notice that it didn't snow very much… it is spring, after all. I'm sure it will snow more come winter.

The outer loop is a Lionel Polar Express LionChief set bought new this year. The other two are conventional transformer-controlled locomotives bought eons ago.

The videos were shot at different times of day over a few weeks, so you may notice some continuity issues. I'm not going for an academy award here. Although, there are wild animals appearing around the 2:30 mark. 3:00 is my grandson talking to the trains. And the shocking ending was totally unscripted.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

LOTS of action to watch in a relatively compact area. You done did good. I'm sure both the grandson and wildcat enjoy all the movement.

P.S. What caused the wreck?


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Awesome layout !


----------



## TGAinCMH (10 mo ago)

Fire21 said:


> P.S. What caused the wreck?


My makeshift trestle piers had shifted, so the track was hanging off the edge. When the loco went around that corner it flopped over the side and took the rest of the consist with it. Easy fix but it was pretty startling. I'm not planning for this to be a permanent layout so I've resisted nailing (or screwing or gluing) anything down.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That looks like total tyke fun!

Don’t sweat the “final cost.” It is typically spread out over decades. Just focus on the monthly budget not being breached. I know a guy who has put probably $300,000 if not more into his wall-to-wall basement layout… but that’s calculating back to the 1970s when he started with nothing more than 1 ping pong table as benchwork. It’s now ball park 1,200 sq feet or so… 4 levels high (so 4,800sq ft actual?)
Point being; none of us pay for it all in 1 lump payment. Just have fun and stay in budget.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

TGAinCMH said:


> ... I've resisted nailing (or screwing or gluing) anything down.


Consider using some "poster putty" or similar removable gooey stickum to hold things in place temporarily.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, dont use the laser pointer on the tracks and the cats will not shift the peirs!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hope you don't mind, but I borrowed some pics from your wonderful video.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

Many people knock ebay. I've done EXTREMELY well buying off ebay. Check the sellers, use patience and set a limit I won't go over. Sometimes it might take multiple auctions before I get the item I'm looking for in the condition I want, but have had some great deals. Like my 3v PS2 equipped Erie Hudson by MTH for $195. Or a horse car and corral that work great for $55. Many other good to great deals too.


----------

